# Where can i get this Bag?



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 14, 2007)

I want this bag soooooo much but cant find it anywhere, does anyone know?


----------



## threelittlebirds (Dec 14, 2007)

There is a Chanel symbol hanging from the zipper, so maybe you can try a Chanel botique or HE dept store like Neimans.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 15, 2007)

yeah its definitely chanel so try a chanel boutique or something


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 15, 2007)

is there anywhere online i can get it?


----------



## COBI (Dec 15, 2007)

The answer is in the photo name: it's Chanel's Paris Biarritz collection.

Doing a search for this collection found it in many blogs.  Sadly, one explained that the bag sells in the 5 figures; from March 2007 CHANEL - Paris Biarritz (The Bag Snob: A Selective Editorial on Designer Handbags, Authentic Designer Purses, and Leather Bags) : 

"Prices are in the 5 figures so you'll have to decide what is more important, this year's tuition for your child's private school or this limited edition shot of fabulousness. 




This is what $45,000 will buy you... you can always sleep in it and write it off as lodging expense when you travel!"


----------



## redambition (Dec 15, 2007)

ok, finding out it's $45K has immediately murdered the glimmer of a lemming that reared it's head when I saw the photo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




from the price tag, i'm guessing that this bag would only be available at a chanel boutique.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 17, 2007)

its so.... big!


----------



## user79 (Dec 17, 2007)

Buy a knock-off on Ebay if you're into that.


----------



## xiahe (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_




This is what $45,000 will buy you... you can always sleep in it and write it off as lodging expense when you travel!"_

 
$45,000?  YIKES!  that's waaaay too much for a purse imo...maybe try china town instead, you might be able to find a chanel purse like that but for like, $50 instead


----------



## amoona (Dec 29, 2007)

ok thats super cute, i like big purses cause i can use them as book bags too haha. but $45k?! REALLY?! That's two years tuition for me haha.

If anyone finds a similar knock off without the Chanel logo let me know.


----------



## aziajs (Dec 29, 2007)

It's def. cute but not $45,000 worth of cute.  That's just too much to spend on a handbag.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Buy a knock-off on Ebay if you're into that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'd definately suggest checking out ebay. or maybe something like forever 21 or wet seal, they usually have bags that kind of mimick the high end designs.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 9, 2008)

it's cute...but almost too big!! my shoulder would hurt carrying it full! ha!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 

 
_it's cute...but almost too big!! my shoulder would hurt carrying it full! ha!_

 
well at least if you got tired of carrying it you could set it down and take a nap inside of it.


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_well at least if you got tired of carrying it you could set it down and take a nap inside of it._

 
lmao!!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 24, 2008)

The price is so insane because it's not only Chanel but it's made out of Crocodile.
Just a little note to say that most knock-off bags are made in sweat shops. Maybe you can find a similar in a lower-end mall store but not a fake Chanel that is pretty much sure to have been made in a sweat shop.
I can't imagine how funny someone my size would look holding that thing. I love big bags but that one is hugemongo. I bet the Olsen twins have it!


----------



## gabi1129 (Jan 24, 2008)

that bag is AMAZING & im in love! to bad its $45,000 and thats $44,500 more than i have!


----------



## Edie (Jan 24, 2008)

$45K! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although a friends of mines sister bought a bag for $11K from australian Fashion week. I dont even remember who the designer was.

She apparently only takes it out on 'special' occasions and just happens to 'drop' the price tag when she does.

Its hot yeah, but seriously you could find something 'similar' in any bag shop really. 

Personally, paying over AU$300 for a bag to me is just silly. Then again I don't make enough money to do so, If I did, I probably would


----------



## labellavita7 (Jan 24, 2008)

Chanel doesn't sell their handbags online, or any of their merchandise for that matter.  I think third-party sources sell eyewear online, but that's about it, I wouldn't trust the authenticity of a third-party to begin with.  Your best bet is to go to Neiman Marcus, Saks, or an actual Chanel boutique.  $45k is a bit much lol, hopefully you can find a nicer Chanel for a much less expensive price.


----------



## Heart in Motion (Jan 27, 2008)

OMG!!!! The bag cost more then my car!!!


----------



## gatsby (Jan 27, 2008)

that's a year of university plus living expenses for me. Think of how much MAC that could get me!!!

... but if I had to throw $45K around on a purse, that's probably the one I'd buy ^_^ it's gorgeous!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 27, 2008)

I've found bags that look like that one for a lot less. Look in any somewhat trendy store that sells them and you should find something similar.


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 30, 2008)

There's Guess purses out right now which look almost exactly like that!! Try out a few guess stores and they might still have them!


----------

